# Pre-production spy shots of new loco!



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Rumor is that there will be a new MOW model very soon from a respected Chinese manufacturing firm.

The final design of the body shell is complete, but there is testing on the final gear ratio, to achieve prototype top speeds.

It was previously thought that substituting 1:19 gearing for the more traditional 1:29 would have given enough top speed, but top management and the technical consultants felt that there was not enough "wow" factor.


Here is the prototype they are working from, I'm looking forward to purchasing one myself:




The first few production prototypes did exhibit prototypical attributes, but it does appear that it's possible that the pin connections on the latest revision of the socket have changed, the headlight and backup light have been corrected, but it seems the brakes and acceleration pins had to be swapped for prototypical operation.

Regards, Greg


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

What your gone do with a aprils fool wreck? 
manfred Diel


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

By the looks of it, the flanges on the prototype weren't quite deep enough -hope they get that corrected on the model! 

Keith


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it's obvious what we've seen here is the new rock clearing track machine. Fast, effective, efficient. Technical innovation at its finest!Just proves "the socket" works!


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I heard that the person at the throttle just got his engineer's papers in Poland a while back, doing jack rabbit/stonewall passenger runs. 
He tried to go to Germany next, but that New Yingland accent caught him up with the travel folks, and he ended up with tickets to "Croat" instead of where he wanted to go. 

Still trying to prove "design criteria", he secretly installed the top secret "rocket gears" in the rail truck, and the Ames Super Socket Version 12.3 for testing. 

Close inspection of the cab window as the train comes a travelling through shows the operator holding some device and desperately pressing a button. 
Forensic analysis is continuing to determine which button was being pressed, as obviously the wiring connections were wrong, as it was connected to "derail train" function. 

Those of us who have seen this type of thing before certainly hope that the derailment was more than symbolic. 

The nmra cheering squad is shown raising their arms for a "touchdown", isn't it?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you mean Pre-Production ??? I think J.J., or Stan already have them..


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw shucks Dave, ya beat me to it! (It does kinda remind me of a couple of "incidents" at Marty's....


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

The latest leaking out is that the 14.5:1 was so successful in sales, with no geartrain or wiring issues reported from Service, that they will try 10:1 on the next unit. 
With adequate curvature, all you have to do is get it to speed once, and with the new 4" flywheel, the locomotive will run for 4 hours with the power off. 

Had that test unit not derailed (must have been using the new nmra track and wheel standards), that rail truck would have ended up at least in Germany. 

Took 2 hours to GET to speed, and the intertia mass into the flywheels, but as you can see from the video, it had sufficient energy to.....fly.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Add just a bit more energy to the system and it may achieve escape velocity..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess I should have surfaced my track a little better. To much cross level. I hope I did not screw the car up to bad or the Ames company would not like me to well. Later RJD


----------

